# Check this out



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a very interesting thing. An upside down band on a cohiba behike. Also an edicion limitada 2012 with the other band missing. I believe all of these are real after a lot of research. They're not mine but I'm storing them for someone I know. (Hopefully I'll get to smoke one) But I thought I'd share a photo.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

It may be the picture or just me, but the color and quality don't look authentic for Cohibas.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

All the bands are sitting much too high on the cigar and one is upside down. Clearly been tampered with.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't see any triple caps :hmm:


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those are some very ugly sticks. I wouldnt smoke those if you paid me.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry, but that's the funniest thing I've seen in awhile.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my...........


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

My Behikes look nothing like those.



Survey SAYS………..FAKE!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

john_007 said:


> Those are some very ugly sticks. I wouldnt smoke those if you paid me.





ichett said:


> Sorry, but that's the funniest thing I've seen in awhile.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Obviously these are from their new line "Cohiba Rustica".


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Cohiba did not issue a EL for 2012. The piramides bands are missing "habana, Cuba". Construction is very poor. I agree with others, they are all fakes.

I hope the pic was posted in jest.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if these came in a glass top humidor? :boink::lol:


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

smoking ash said:


> I wonder if these came in a glass top humidor? :boink::lol:


oH mY!!!! That was my though exactly! LOL!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

MDS said:


> Here's a very interesting thing. An upside down band on a cohiba behike. Also an edicion limitada 2012 with the other band missing. I believe all of these are real after a lot of research. They're not mine but I'm storing them for someone I know. (Hopefully I'll get to smoke one) But I thought I'd share a photo.


I understand you did "a lot of research" to tell that these were "real".

I might suggest you do a bit more...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow....just wow..... some of the worst looking fakes I've seen.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

I just came back from Cuba and drewled over the real stuff and I'm sorry to say that I would not drewl over those...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MDS said:


> Here's a very interesting thing. An upside down band on a cohiba behike. Also an edicion limitada 2012 with the other band missing. *I believe all of these are real after a lot of researc*h. They're not mine but I'm storing them for someone I know. (Hopefully I'll get to smoke one) But I thought I'd share
> 
> This was most certainly intended to be a joke right?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Those look like something a toothless Jamaican would peddle to a bunch of wasted frat boys.
Did your friend just come back from spring break?


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Horrible fakes... the construction is very bad... the wrappers are off color...


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Man, I was trying to let him down easy- guess that didn't last long.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought something that looked like them in Cancun once on spring break! there fake?? thats not what the guy on the beach said! lol


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

US2China said:


> Man, I was trying to let him down easy- guess that didn't last long.


I not trying to pour salt on the wound or anything, but I've seen $4 cigars that looks better than the ones OP posted. These are $30+ per cigars. The bands don't even fit properly.


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

ichett said:


> I not trying to pour salt on the wound or anything, but I've seen $4 cigars that looks better than the ones OP posted. These are $30+ per cigars. The bands don't even fit properly.


I know, I have a couple boxes of Cohibas in my winedor, and they look nothing like these. I have a couple boxes of $2 cigars that look much better. I thought it was funny.


----------

